# Neues Rad für mich (Simplon?)



## Fräulein Erika (7. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Fachleute und Tuningexperten.

Über den Winter möchte ich mir ein schickes und leichtes neues Bike aufbauen. Ich habe jetzt beim stöbern (nicht in meinem Keller sondern im Internet) das Stompp von www.simplon.com entdeckt. Ein netter Carbonrahmen mit schönen blauen Akzenten. Soll ohne Dämpfer angeblich unter 2 KG wiegen.

Was denkt ihr? Sind Viergelenker ausgereift? Mein Eingelenker neigt beim Bremsen hinten zu einer Versteifung (schlecht zu beschreiben) und die Federungsperformane ist dann nicht mehr so gut. Kann das das Stompp vielleicht besser?

Bitte helft mir   
 Erika


----------



## Sparcy (7. Oktober 2004)

Klingt net schlecht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Hide (7. Oktober 2004)

Liebe erika,

Simplon ist mir durchaus ein Begriff. Aber dich kenn ich noch nicht! 
Ein kurzes Portrait wäre zur einschätzung des Einsatzbereichs des Rades wichtig, und auch weitere Info bzgl. deiner Person (Alter, Alleinstehend?, etc.) wären gut!

Mr. Heinz Hide


----------



## TobiF (7. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
Endlich mal wieder eine Frau mit gutem Geschmack, aber nich bezüglich des Fahrrades. Eine Frage noch willst du dir wirklich ein Rad der dreisten Scott-Kopierer made in Taiwan designed in Hintertzux Kaufen?
Da gibt es ja wohl schönere Alternativen. 
Tobi

P.S.: Bist du zufällig aus dem Wiesbadener Raum, und haben wir uns letzten Sonntag auf der Platte getroffen (Blond ca. 170 gross auf einem älteren Cannondale)


----------



## 007 (7. Oktober 2004)

TobiF!!
Was fürn Bike wär deiner Meinung nach eine schöne Alternative?
Und noch n Tipp: Lass mal die Geilheit zuhause!!


----------



## Fräulein Erika (7. Oktober 2004)

@Sparcy: Was klingt net schlecht ??????

@Mr.Hide: Bin ne ledige Mittdreißigerin, fahre MTB, RR, Enduro, mache Skilanglauf und laufe regelmäßig. Noch Fragen, Kienzle ????

@TobiF: Wie schaust Du denn so aus? Haben uns vielleicht tatsächlich getroffen ?  

Sister E.


----------



## TobiF (7. Oktober 2004)

@ James Bond: Es kommt weniger auf den Rahmen als auf die gabel an und da gibt es keine Alternative zur Lefty carbon ELO, wenn man dort hin fahren will wo man auch hinlenkt, und die passen nur in Schöne Rahmen, die nicht aus einer namenlosen Form in Taiwan kommen, sondern liebvoll mit er hand in USA geschweisst werden!

@ Erika: Ich bin ca 180 gross und habe einen grünen Helm und das oben genannte Rad, vom gleichen hersteller wie deines auch!


----------



## Mr Cannondale (8. Oktober 2004)

Simplon! , ist das nicht der Mopedhersteller aus der EX DDR?  
Die so merkwürdige Billigdinger gebaut haben?


----------



## Rockside (8. Oktober 2004)

@Mr.Cannondale, Simplon sind Österreicher

@Erika
Ich habe auch schon das Simplon Stomp im Internet gesehen und finde es so auf die Entfernung ganz und gar nicht schlecht. Allerdings ist das Rad leider noch gar nicht auf dem Markt. Eine richtige Betrachtung entfällt also erst mal bis Dezember, dann soll es erst 'herauskommen', heisst es.
Alternativ dazu gibt's auch noch das Lexx aus Alu. Von der Bauart genauso wie das Stomp. Was mir da nicht gefällt, ist die total eingeschränkte Farbwahl, nur in Schwarz oder Gelb. Wem's gefällt....

Da bleib ich mal lieber bei meinem alt bewährten C.Jekyll.

Die guten Seiten an den Simplon Stomp und Lexx sind, finde ich:
- leicht
- sind mit 115mm am Hinterbau gut gefedert
- man kann nach wie vor Felgenbremesen montieren (ich liebe meine HS33)
- sehen von der Form her ganz gut aus

Gruss,
Rolf


----------



## TAILor (8. Oktober 2004)

> Simplon! , ist das nicht der Mopedhersteller aus der EX DDR?



SIMPSON !


----------



## TobiF (8. Oktober 2004)

Der Meinung bin ich auch, Jerk-Man hat schon recht. Simlon sind Österreicher und Offensichtlich farbenblind. Bein einem C-Bike kann man nichts verkehrt machen und ich würde erst mal abwarten was man sonst so über das Bike hört, denn wer weiss was die da im süden ausgeheckt haben und ob das überhaupt funktioniert, scheint zum ertsen mal keine Scott Kopie zu sein, wer weiss ob dass was taugt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Hide (8. Oktober 2004)

Jek-man schrieb:
			
		

> Da bleib ich mal lieber bei meinem alt bewährten C.Jekyll.
> 
> Gruss,
> Rolf



Sehr gut! So muss das sein!
Ich werde mein C-Bike auch nie hergeben. Man muss es mir aus meinen kalten Händen reissen oder mir ein anderes C-Bike dafür geben  

Cannondale rulez, Ripman  

Gruß

Heinz Helge


----------



## Steinhummer (9. Oktober 2004)

@Fräulein Erika,

wenn du noch meine bescheidene Ansicht hören willst: Früher oder später steckt's jeden von uns mal in die Landschaft. Bei den allseits beliebten Bauxit-Büchsen oder dem von mir geschätzten Stahl hast du dann ne Beule, und die Fahrt - und das Leben - geht weiter. Wenn so ein Kohlekasten über Steine ratscht und sich ein paar Fasern lösen, kannst du ihn hingegen mit spitzen Fingern in die Tonne kloppen. Das allein scheint mir für ein Geländerad suboptimal.
Hinzu kommt, dass die Vorzüge von Carbon nur bei entsprechender Verarbeitungskenntnis voll ausgeschöpft werden können. Ob die Ösen diese Kenntnisse haben, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Wenn ich so nen Stuss lese wie die Antwort des Merida-Chefs auf die Frage, warum deren neues Carbon-HT mit 1600 gr. nicht wirklich leicht sei, man wolle "anfangs noch auf der sicheren Seite bleiben", dann zeigt mir das jedenfalls, dass die von jeder Ahnung unbeleckt sind und hier lediglich ein paar Matten zusammenpappen, um auf der Kohle-Welle mitzuschwimmen.

St.


----------



## Herbert (9. Oktober 2004)

Da kann ich Steinhummer nur zustimmen -   Plastik gehört nicht in den Wald   - ich kenn einen, der ist mit ner Zigarette besoffen auf seinem Carbonrad Schrott Strike eingeschlafen und hat sich ein Loch in den Rahmen gebrannt  das kann dir bei Alu nicht passieren  
Nach dem Loch fährt der nur noch Alu, das Rauchen hat er übrigens  aufgegeben, ist besser für die Nerven, denn jetzt muss er etwa alle 6 Monate seinen Alurahmen wechseln (Risse an der Schweissnaht Sattelrohr-Dämpferbefestigung)


----------



## Mr. Hide (9. Oktober 2004)

Herbert schrieb:
			
		

> Nach dem Loch fährt der nur noch Alu, das Rauchen hat er übrigens  aufgegeben, ist besser für die Nerven, denn jetzt muss er etwa alle 6 Monate seinen Alurahmen wechseln (Risse an der Schweissnaht Sattelrohr-Dämpferbefestigung)



Du meinst wohl diese Fuschina-Räder, die auch die ehemalige CrossCountryWeltmeisterin Sawespe Stumpf fährt?  

Die sind halt nicht für tägliche Ausfahrten unter Weißbiereinfluß gedacht...  

Ich jedenfalls fahre jetzt gleich nach Österreich und werde auch dort wieder auf mein geliebtes, selten gepflegtes und zum während-der-Tour-schrauben geeignetes C-Bike vertrauen!

Gruß
Reinhold äh Helge


----------



## Herbert (9. Oktober 2004)

Mr. Hide schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst wohl diese Fuschina-Räder, die auch die ehemalige CrossCountryWeltmeisterin Sawespe Stumpf fährt?
> Gruß
> Reinhold äh Helge



Genau ! Ich sehe, hier kennt sich einer aus. Bis denne und einen schönen Urlaub in Österreich. Werde dich morgen vermissen.

PS. Nutze die dunkle Jahreszeit für Fingerübungen in deinem Wohnzimmer    Ich hab da was für dich, dann sollte im Frühjahr der 7. Grad kein Problem mehr sein.


----------



## radicalric (9. Oktober 2004)

Jetzt ist aber gut mit der leidigen Diskussion. Ich muss schon sagen, dass wir mit dem neumodischen Rahmenmaterial auch nicht gerade glücklich sind und ein MTB, welches als neues Modell vorgestellt wird und noch eine altmodische Bremsenbefestigung hat, ist indiskutabel. Ansonsten ist diese Marke als seelenloses Taiwan-Produkt anzusehen und wird niemals eine gewisse Berechtigung als echte Kultmarke im Mountainbike-Segment einnehmen!

Steel is real and Cannondale rules.

Wenn Fräulein Erika wirklich ein neues Mountainbike sucht, sollte sie sich lieber mal nach einem speziellen Damen-MTB umschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (9. Oktober 2004)

radicalric schrieb:
			
		

> und ein MTB, welches als neues Modell vorgestellt wird und noch eine altmodische Bremsenbefestigung hat, ist indiskutabel.



@radicalric
Innovation lebt vor allem durch Vielfalt. Richtig leichte Räder baut man meines Wissens nach nur mit Felgenbremsen. Das könnte auch Cannondale berücksichtigen und wenigstens die Option dafür mitliefern. Zum Glück hat ja mein altes Jekyll noch diese Option. 
Im Übrigen ist Cannondale doch kein Bremsenhersteller, oder hab ich da was nicht mitgekriegt?


----------



## Steinhummer (10. Oktober 2004)

radicalric schrieb:
			
		

> ...diese Marke als seelenloses Taiwan-Produkt...


Dachte, die werden von Maulwürfen im gleichnamigen Tunnel verleimt???



			
				radicalric schrieb:
			
		

> Steel is real and Cannondale rules.


Verehrter Radikal-Richard, Sie stiften Verwirrung. Was denn nun?  



			
				radicalric schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Fräulein Erika wirklich ein neues Mountainbike sucht, sollte sie sich lieber mal nach einem speziellen Damen-MTB umschauen.


Chauvinist! Meine gelesen zu haben, dass Fräulein Erika gerne zickig reagiert, wenn sie jemand überholt und ihr downhills dann in den Füßen steht nach dem Motto "Angste essen Bremse auf". Übrigens zu recht, wie ich meine! Ob eine solche Dame auf Frollein-Geometrien angewiesen ist?

@Fräulein Erika: Bleiben Sie ruhig! Wir kommen der Sache näher...

St.


----------



## Mr Cannondale (10. Oktober 2004)

Das Carbon Zeuch hat in der kalten Jahreszeit noch einen erheblichen Vorteil: 
Wenn`s einem fröstelt   kann man es verheizen


----------



## Fräulein Erika (10. Oktober 2004)

Steinhummer schrieb:
			
		

> @Fräulein Erika: Bleiben Sie ruhig! Wir kommen der Sache näher...
> 
> St.



Wenn ich gewusst hätte, welch eine Reaktion meine simple Frage hier auslöst, dann hätte ich den Dalai Lama gefragt. Der hätte das Ganze dann noch ganzheitlich betrachtet, mit seinem persönlichen Segen begleitet, mir mein persönliches Mantra gesagt und mir alles Gute gewünscht. Typisch Männer !!!  

@Herr Steinhummer: Wie meinen ... ????

Habe die Ehre

Erika


----------



## Vega (10. Oktober 2004)

schwester e,

versuchs doch nochmal im tech-talk unter kaufberatung. dort geht man vlt etwas fokussierter an die sache ran   

greetz
Vega


----------



## Rockside (10. Oktober 2004)

Hi Erika,

Du meinst, Du hättest eine simple Frage gestellt?
Ich glaube, daß jeder, der schon länger MTB fährt, ganz bestimmte Vorstellungen von 'seinem Bike' hat, weil einfach auch die Verwendung/Fahrstile völlig eigen sind.

- Hast Du Dir schon mal Gedanken darüber gemacht, ob's ein Normal-Modell tut, oder soll's lieber ein spezielles Lady-Modell mit kürzeren Abmessungen sein?
- Möchtest Du eigentlich CC fahren, oder eher Freeride?
- Das Fahrwerkswippen am Hinterbau, wenn's denn eines gibt, bekommt man mit den neuen Anti-Wipp-Dämpfern ganz gut in den Griff, wenn sie auch wegen der dadurch etwas stärkeren Dämpfung etwas unsensibler werden. Das sollte heute kein Problem mehr sein.
- Wie sieht's mit der Wahl der Bremsen aus? Fährst Du auch richtig harte Turns in den Alpen, oder doch mehr die üblichen Touren, die sich hier einem so bieten? Vorliebe für eine (wie ich finde) wartungsaufwendige Scheibe? Bei den Scheiben gibt es richtig kräftige Stopper für Freeride oder gar Downhill, aber auch leichtere CC-Bremsen. Oder liebe ne problemlose HS33 (hydraul. Felgenbremse)?
- Welche Gabel soll's denn sein? Da gibt's leichte CC-Teile, aber auch  unverwüstliche doch bleischwere Geräte.

Das sind schon mal ne Menge Möglichkeiten, daher gibt's auch viele unterschiedliche Antworten. 
Es kommt eben immer auf die Verwendung des Rades an.
Viele offene Fragen, die für sich zu beantworten ja auch Spaß macht.

Gruss,
Rolf


----------



## 007 (11. Oktober 2004)

Jetzt is er beleidigt, der kleine TobiF. Hat er mir doch glatt mein Simplon Cirex im Fotoalbum mit ner 1 bedacht. 
Brauchst nicht weinen kleiner Junge auch du wirst mal erwachsen.

grüsse


----------



## Steinhummer (11. Oktober 2004)

Fräulein Erika schrieb:
			
		

> @Herr Steinhummer: Wie meinen ... ????Erika


Meine, dass Sie auch die ökonomischen, ökologischen, soziologischen und technologischen Implikationen einer genauen Untersuchung unterziehen sollten und dass vor allem Sie als Fräulein nun gefordert sind zu recherchieren, inwieweit sich besagte Firma Meriten bei der Kohleverarbeitung erworben hat.
Mit aller gebotenen Vorsicht möchte ich Sie auf die aktuelle Ausgabe der von mir nicht als sonderlich kompetent eingeschätzten Zeitschrift MountainBike verweisen, welche soeben einen Carbonrad-Test publiziert hat, an dem auch ein Modell der von Ihnen avisierten Firma teilgenommen hat, jedoch ein Hardtail. Beim Überfliegen der Kurzbewertung war es mir leider nicht möglich, das Rahmengewicht zu extrahieren (als möglichen Indikator für den ingeniösen Umgang mit diesem Werkstoff). Stattdessen stieß ich auf den denkwürdigen Satz, dass das ultrasteife Fahrgestell für Fahrer bis 125 kg Gewicht freigegeben sei, was in mir die Frage aufkeimen lässt, ob hier nach dem "Merida"-System mangels besserem Wissen "auf Nummer Sicher" laminiert wurde oder diese Freigabe Ergebnis eines bewussten und gekonnten Prozesses ist.

Recherchieren Sie!

St.

PS: Habe übrigens kürzlich am Unterrohr meines Stahlrosses eine von einem hochgewirbelten Stein verursachte Beule entdeckt, die für einen Carbon-Rahmen das Ende bedeutet hätte. Geblieben wäre ein Entsorgungsproblem.


----------



## Herbert (11. Oktober 2004)

Erika guckst du hier


----------



## radicalric (12. Oktober 2004)

Bevor es tatsächlich zu einer Kaufentscheidung kommt, möchte ich noch bemerken, daß nach ausgiebiger Benutzung ein solches MTB dies als Sondermüll zu entsorgen ist!!!!!!!!!

Plastik gehört nicht in den Wald!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007 (13. Oktober 2004)

Der Witz wird auch nach mehrmaliger Erzählung nicht besser!!


----------



## Rocky M. (13. Oktober 2004)

.... aber auch nicht schlechter


----------



## TobiF (13. Oktober 2004)

.....Ganz davon abgesehen dass Umweltverschmutzung kein Witz ist!


----------



## Steinhummer (13. Oktober 2004)

007 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Witz wird auch nach mehrmaliger Erzählung nicht besser!!


Fühlt sich da jemand ein wenig in seinem National- oder Markenstolz verletzt? Mach dich mal locker, Bond, und geh nen Martini trinken.



			
				TobiF schrieb:
			
		

> .....Ganz davon abgesehen dass Umweltverschmutzung kein Witz ist!


Genau, immer schön pc bleiben...  

St.


----------



## 007 (13. Oktober 2004)

Wieso sollte ich mich bei 2-3 Unterbelichteten in meinem Stolz verletzt fühlen.
Mein Beileidsgefühl überwiegt bei dem Gedanken das die Jungs glauben Cannondale Rahmen sind HANDBUILD und Shimano is ein Deutscher Konzern.

Aber gut, Realität is für diese Jungs sowieso ein fremder Begriff.

Schönen Tag!


----------



## Mr. Hide (13. Oktober 2004)

007 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso sollte ich mich bei 2-3 Unterbelichteten in meinem Stolz verletzt fühlen.
> Mein Beileidsgefühl überwiegt bei dem Gedanken das die Jungs glauben Cannondale Rahmen sind HANDBUILD und Shimano is ein Deutscher Konzern.



So dann wollen wir mal: Englisch für Bergvölker, Teil 1:

to build = bauen
Vergangenheitsform = built

ergo:

HANDBUILT

Ausserdem hat mein Cannondale gerade hervorragend ein Wochenende in der Heimat von Mozartkugel und Fiaker überstanden. Ein tolles Rad  

So, nun bist du dran


----------



## radicalric (13. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Bond für Arme;


Den Plastikwitz muß man doch einfach mehrmals bringen, damit er bei den Leuten in bleibender Erinnerung hängen bleibt.

Plastik ist nicht gleich Wald
Simplon ist nicht gleich Cannondale


----------



## 007 (13. Oktober 2004)

gääääääääääääääääähhhhhhhhhhhhhhhn!!!!


----------



## TobiF (13. Oktober 2004)

Eh Bond, wenn du dich langweilst schreib doch wo anders und verschwende nicht deine Zeit mit "2-3 Unterbelichteten", Sieh es doch ein, ausserhalb von ö-land will keiner die komischen Räder! 

p.s.:Auf welchem in den USA Handgebautem Rad wurde denn das grösste MTB Rennen, bei euch im Salzkammergut, im letzten Jahr die 200km Runde gewonnen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herbert (13. Oktober 2004)

Hallo 007,, 
sei bitte nicht böse, wir wollen nur spielen. Ich kenn die alle, das sind eigentlich ganz nette Kerle. Aber dieses lokale Forum hat seine eigene Dynamik und eigenen Gesetze.

Und wenn wir einen finden, der auf so was draufspringt und auch noch Antworten gibt wie: 
*Lass mal die Geilheit zuhause!! 
Brauchst nicht weinen kleiner Junge auch du wirst mal erwachsen  -
Wieso sollte ich mich bei 2-3 Unterbelichteten in meinem Stolz verletzt fühlen -
Realität is für diese Jungs sowieso ein fremder Begriff*
Dann ist das ein echter Glücksfall für uns, so einen wie dich findet man gar nicht so einfach. 

Jeder von uns arbeitet mit mindestens 3 verschiedenen Namen, ich z.B. mit 5 und manch einer von uns wechselt mehrmals am Tag Name und Geschlecht. Ich weiß, das klingt verrückt und glaube mir, das ist es auch. Da ist es gar nicht so einfach, den Überblick und die Passwörter zu behalten und manchmal weiß ich selbst nicht mehr, wie ich heiße.

Aber eines kannst du mir wirklich glauben, wenn wir uns an den Wochenenden zum biken treffen, dann spielt es keine Rolle, welches Bike jemand besitzt, da zählt nur der Charakter - bei uns werden nicht Räder, sondern Menschen bewertet.

Allerdings bei einem Satz von dir muss ich dir voll und ganz zustimmen: Realität is für diese Jungs wirklich ein fremder Begriff.
Also lass uns weiter träumen, denn die Realität ist hart genug, und in der Zwischenzeit suchen wir neue Opfer zum Spielen im Internet.

Ps. Wenn mir keiner auf meinen Beitrag antwortet, dann schreibe ich mir eben selbst.
Und die Antwort wird verdammt hart für mich.


----------



## Edler von Hide (13. Oktober 2004)

Sehr geehrter Herr/Frau Herbert,

es gibt Dinge zwischen Himmel und Erde, die sind selbst für den Fachmann unergründlich. Ihre Fähigkeit, ähnlich wie die Schnecke ihr Geschlecht je nach Lust und Laune zu wählen, gehört dazu  
Man hat ja schon von erstaunlichen Vorgängen in ländlichen Gebieten gehört, wo die genetische Durchmischung eher gering ist (z.B. Hahnheimer Jungs heiraten immer Nieder-Olmer Mädels oder ähnliches) aber das schlägt dem Fass den Boden aus. Aledings beneide ich Sie auch um die Fähigkeit, je nach Angebot das vielleicht günstigere Damenmodel Ihrer Lieblingsmarke Cannon... äh Specialized zu wählen. Toll!

Nun gut,
ich muss nun diesen Leib verlassen.

Heinz, Edler von Hide


----------



## Fresh Lemon (13. Oktober 2004)

Herbert schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder von uns arbeitet mit mindestens 3 verschiedenen Namen, ich z.B. mit 5 und manch einer von uns wechselt mehrmals am Tag Name und Geschlecht. Ich weiß, das klingt verrückt und glaube mir, das ist es auch. Da ist es gar nicht so einfach, den Überblick und die Passwörter zu behalten und manchmal weiß ich selbst nicht mehr, wie ich heiße.
> Zwischenzeit suchen wir neue Opfer zum Spielen im Internet.



Jetzt ist mir dieser Edler von Hide doch zuvorgekommen (Blöder Name übrigens).

Auch ich bin entsetzt über die Untugend und offensichtliche Unkeuschheit in dieser Form und entschuldige mich dafür im Namen aller Hessen bei unserem österreichischen Gastleser- und Schreiber 007. 

Es tut mir Leid, verzeih mir, bitte sei nicht böse. Es ist nicht so gemeint. 

Also macht alle mit bei der Aktion:"EHFSS" (Ein Herz für Schluchtens.c.h.e.i.ß.e.r.)  

Bitte hier unterzeichnen 
________________
________________
________________


----------



## Sigi Sauerstoff (13. Oktober 2004)

Edler von Hide schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr/Frau Herbert,
> 
> (z.B. Hahnheimer Jungs heiraten immer Nieder-Olmer Mädels oder ähnliches)
> 
> Heinz, Edler von Hide


Falsch !

Es muß heißen: Marienborner Jungs heiraten immer Ober-Olmer Mädels  

Trotzdem Respekt, dass du das noch wusstest


----------



## X-Präsi (14. Oktober 2004)

Moderatorenkeule   

Wenn auch die letzten Postings fast witzig waren, gefällt mir die für unser lokalforum untypische Stimmung und Rumgepöbel überhaupt nicht. Liebet einander, denn ihr seid alles Biker   

Thread wird jetzt geschlossen...


----------

